# McCarter Pipes



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

First, a great big thanks to everyone on Puff who helped inspire my pipe making. Especially those who have ordered custom pipes, posted photos and reviews, and just generally been hugely supportive.

I finally got around to putting a simple site together: McCarter Pipes. 
I'll be adding pipes to the gallery as I find time to create them. Hopefully one or two per week.

These forums have been my pipe smoking home for quite a while now. So I'm posting my site info here and offering any pipe I have in the gallery currently for $75, shipping included (Continental US only. . .otherwise shipping gets more expensive). Custom pipe requests are, of course, always welcome.

No questions asked, money back guarantee on all pipes. And I'll refund your return shipping if you aren't 100% satisfied.

For anyone out there who doesn't know me: PM me. I'm happy to point to several other established members as references.

Best,
Dave


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Dave,

I'm pretty young in the pipe world, but those are absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations on pursuing something that you have such a passion and gift for!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

It's great to see your site up. Those are some beautiful pipes up there and I couldn't be happier with the one you made for me. 

Thanks again for the work you did for me and good luck with this venture. I have a feeling it's going to work out well.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Dammit Dave! PM sent


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Beautiful pipes Dave and some gorgeous stem work. As a native Mainer in exile I have to support craftsmen from my home state. Sending PM.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

And so a PAD epidemic begins. Dave is a great guy to deal with and really knows his pipes and pricing that beats most mid range pipes let alone customs. Mine is the quarter bent oval rim and I can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Must....resist....urge....to...., oh what the hell, PM Sent!

Those are really beautiful!


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

i've smoked my mccarter every day since i got it....i'll be getting another too


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I've got two on the way, the nose warmer and the freehand. Really exited about these although, as I told Dave, at these prices I feel like I'm stealing them.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Umm .... that should read "excited" :doh:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

A neighbor that makes pipe,,,,,,this is gunna hurt.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> A neighbor that makes pipe,,,,,,this is gunna hurt.


Yeah. But it hurts so good.:beerchug:

pm sent.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow!

So many posts and PMs over the last 24 hours!

Several of my Gallery pipes have sold, and I have at least two "custom" orders in the works.
Thanks, again, for all the Puff support.

There are a few pipes shown on http://www.mccarterpipes.com which are unclaimed. Mostly bent Egg & Apple shapes, which I thought would have sold first. . .Funny how personal preference has little to do with buyer preference!

Once The remainder sell, I'll start listing the pipes I made from this week forward in a new gallery. Some will, I hope, sell via messages to [email protected]. What doesn't sell in a month or two will be offered again, solely on Puff, at a deep discount.

Thanks, again, to everyone out there.

Best, 
Dave


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Arrived home from work to find a package containing two new McCarter pipes waiting for me. I've got to say I'm very impressed with your work Dave, the finish is gorgeous, a pipe cleaner glides effortlessly to the bowl on both pipes, and I love the stems. I've chosen the tobacco for the inaugural smoke, now for the hard part ..... which one first?
Thanks again Dave, very happy with these! :thumb:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, whoever bought that birdseye I was drooling over is in big trouble! My wallet thanks you but my PAD wants you hurt! :fencing: :evil:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine showed up today. I decided that my first smoke would be luxury twist flake, and it smoked like a dream.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Yeah, whoever bought that birdseye I was drooling over is in big trouble! My wallet thanks you but my PAD wants you hurt! :fencing: :evil:


Umm .... that would be me. Just trying to save you some money in this tough economy. See, I was really just looking out for you ..... yeah, that's what it was. :mischief:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

This is great news
They are about 2 hrs from my house and would love to have a custom done around Christmas....


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Pugsley said:


> Umm .... that would be me. Just trying to save you some money in this tough economy. See, I was really just looking out for you ..... yeah, that's what it was. :mischief:


Man that grain was beautiful! I hope you choke......er I mean really enjoy that pipe! LOL


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> They are about 2 hrs from my house and would love to have a custom done around Christmas....


Heh. I find the "They" pretty funny.

Unless you meant me, and the 15 helper gnomes I keep chained up in the basement (in which case I'd ask just how in the hell you found out about my gnomes). . .


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful stuff Dave...they look great!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I asked Dave to make me a pipe based off of some pictures that I sent him. He said he could do it and I gave him every bit of freedom to do what he thought was best.

The result is this fabulous Long Shank Pot.

McCarterPipes.com: Click image to close this window

The birdseye is amazing. The pipe is very light in the hand and thus can be a clencher is I so choose. The pipe is well balanced. I am breaking it in with some 12 yr old Dark Star and after 2 half bowls I am convinced that this pipe will bring me years and years of enjoyment.

Thanks again Dave for all your efforts. I see more McCarter Pipes in my future.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Saving this pic as reference for my Christmas pic....
Just gorgeous.............


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> I asked Dave to make me a pipe based off of some pictures that I sent him. He said he could do it and I gave him every bit of freedom to do what he thought was best.
> 
> The result is this fabulous Long Shank Pot.
> 
> ...


Awesome looking pipe Scotch!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Big bump for this thread because my new McCarter customs arrived.

I asked Dave to make me a hawkbill and I ended up with 2. I think they're beautiful, but I'll let you all judge for yourselves.










And check out the grain


















I love this birdseye.

Now I have 3 McCarter customs and I couldn't be happier with them. The 2 hawkbills smoke amazingly well and I was a bit suprised to see how easily they passed a pipe cleaner.

Big thanks to Dave once again for working with me on these customs and overshooting my expectations!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Gosh these things are just amazing.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Huge thanks to Chris for the pics. You did a great job of highlighting the grains and the unusual (although, I've come to appreciate, extremely cool) Hawkbill form. I had a great time working up this Custom pipe.

For the record. . .the darker stained pipe was my "figuring out how the hell to drill and shape a Hawkbill" pipe. I consider it a "second". The lighter one, with the substantial stem & shank (per Chris' request) is the version I'd put forth as a nice representation of the form.

I've learned a lot since starting this thread about people's taste in pipes. Nearly all the straight & flake pipes from my site (McCarter Pipes) sold right away. What's still available are some cool 1/4 and 1/2 bents. But I'll be crafting more straight pipes as responsibilities and my "real" job allow.

I'll try to get a new pipe or two listed each week. So check back often!

Thanks to all my Puff people for the purchases and especially the feedback.

Best, 
Dave


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dave, I am highly impressed with your work brother. They look beautiful and spot on in regards to the details.

I window shop your site often..._waiting for the right one to pop up someday!_

I just wanted you to know that you are doing what looks to be a fantastic job, and keep it up BOTL!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Dave, I am highly impressed with your work brother. They look beautiful and spot on in regards to the details.
> 
> I window shop your site often..._waiting for the right one to pop up someday!_
> 
> I just wanted you to know that you are doing what looks to be a fantastic job, and keep it up BOTL!


If you know what the right one would be, drop him a line and let him know. I was pretty sure the Hawks wouldn't have shown up unless I asked.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> If you know what the right one would be, drop him a line and let him know. I was pretty sure the Hawks wouldn't have shown up unless I asked.


Thanks, as yes..._I think you are right_ as I have been "sketching" _my pipe_ for the last few days...considering sending it to him to see if it's workable...but kept thinking, "oh, I plan to do it myself anyway as I have a wood shop"..._but_ then I remember that I just bought a home and moved and that my shop has yet to be a priority to getting set back up...so, _long story short_...you may have just pushed me over the _edge_ to email him something next week...hmmmm!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Added a couple straight pipes to my site (McCarter Pipes). 
Both have nice grains and clean forms.

The one listed as a "Second" has a non-structural fill. . .wish I had the hardware to sandblast. But until I do, any flaw worthy of an actual putty fill will relegate that pipe to a Second.

Should have another straight and possibly a cool freehand up next week. Depending on how the shaping of the piece I started tonight turns out!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Gorgeous pipes! The ones I really like are bought already though. But I don't even have the money to buy them so that is a good thing haha.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

So Dave,

Is sandblasting hardware forseeable somewhere down the line? The possibility has me excited.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> So Dave,
> 
> Is sandblasting hardware forseeable somewhere down the line? The possibility has me excited.


I hope so. I think a decent sandblasting setup will cost around $1000, assuming I can find some of the pieces (mainly the compressor and gun) second-hand.

If I can keep selling pipes, and keep improving my pipe-making skills, I hope to have the gear for sandblast finishes in the next year or so. We'll see. . .

Think PAD and TAD are slippery slopes? I don't even want to admit what it costs to get a reasonable pipe-making shop assembled!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Couple new pipes up this week.

Including a flame-grain that turned out really nicely. . .

. . .http://www.mccarterpipes.com/photo/displayimage.php?album=3&pid=59#top_display_media


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave
Awesome work.....I will be in touch in a few weeks. It's almost Christmas


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

That new pipe is amazing! Your work continues to taunt me, lol


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> That new pipe is amazing! Your work continues to taunt me, lol


Then I'm doing something right!
Should really get some clearer pics of the flame-grain up. . .it's maybe the best piece of briar I've worked with. 
Hopefully tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry for bumping my own thread!
But I managed some better pics this evening. . .wanted to post them directly via photobucket b/c I think they serve as a cool example of what "Cross Grain" and "Flame Grain" look like from underneath. A maker's-eye perspective, if you will. Or maybe a Briar's-eye.

Anywho, here's the bottom of a true flame-grain (where the birdseye run into flame patterns, starting from a singular point in the briar):










And here's what a similar block of briar looks like, cut/shaped 90 degrees perpendicular:


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Those are some seriously nice Hawkbills. Great work buddy..


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Excellent work. Your teardrop freehand is calling to me...


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Been a busy few weeks: Shaped a couple that went straight to buyers--so no pics unless they post them, sorry!

But I do have a couple new pipes that should make it online this weekend. Including the pipe shown below. . .started with an oddly cut block of briar, so I let the form adhere to the briar and focused on turning the Acrylic stem to best suit the shape.
Thoughts?

The profile view (1 piece stem, acrylic w/ briar inlay)









and, the birdseye underside

Thanks again to the Puff community! 
Still having a great time with the pipe-making, and it's truly only possible because of your feedback and support.

Dave


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Thats so stunning, I love the stem with the inlay, I gotta learn to work that.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> Thats so stunning, I love the stem with the inlay, I gotta learn to work that.


Thanks, Gio!
The stem inlays aren't difficult, per se, but they can be (very) time consuming. 
I love the clean briar (and other wood) inlays because, like unfinished pipes, they'll color over time. I like to imagine a pipe of mine in 2050, with deep grains coloring the inlay and barely any color change on the stem/bowl. 
Send me a PM anytime if you want to talk pipes and inlays!
Best, 
Dave


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome job Dave!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I went and checked out your page and I have a case of pipe envy. Those are beautiful and hopefully things go well and I'll be making a purchase early next year. 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> I went and checked out your page and I have a case of pipe envy. Those are beautiful and hopefully things go well and I'll be making a purchase early next year.
> 
> Keep up the great work.


Cool. Appreciate the feedback.

I see you are currently deployed. I'd be happy to work out a discount and some cheap shipping options as a way to say "thanks".

Contact me anytime.
Dave


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Halloween pipe here (well, started on Halloween night anyway. . .).
3/4 bent, partially rusticated, black/yellow/black contrast stains.
The rustication covers all the straight grains, leaving nothing but Birdseye. Green/Orange/Black spooky bullseye.
There's some neat work on the stem (it's not round, kind of oval with sharp alien lines).
And the bowl itself is impossibly deep (5/8" bit, 1 1/2" deep)

Looks way better in person. . .I kept a cool, unsettling green tinge in the stain which doesn't come through on my (very) amateur photography setup.
Still, worth sharing even these discolored pics, I hope.










Many more to come in the next week, including some more rusticated pipes and a first "McCarter Natural" (which is a lovely, thin shanked freehand with Plateau top that I didn't want to ruin with dye. . .you'll see. . .it's awesome!)

Anywho, happy belated Halloween, everyone!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

That is a very cool looking pipe Dave (me wantee must resist). Finally noticed your signature/makers mark on my pipe tonight. I've looked at it hundreds of times and never noticed.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Andrewdk said:


> That is a very cool looking pipe Dave (me wantee must resist). Finally noticed your signature/makers mark on my pipe tonight. I've looked at it hundreds of times and never noticed.


Hey, Andrew. Good to hear from you!
I have a couple of stamps: The usual one reads "McCarter (over) Hand Made" in a font I like. The other, which works best on flatter/wider surfaces, is a tuna line-drawing with writing in the center. 
Both are small, and I press them by hand into finished pipes so they tend to be unassuming.

In other news. . .I bought a "real" camera today. Assuming I can figure out how to use it, shots of my pipes going forward should have more light and truer color.

I took a couple test-photos tonight of the "natural" finish pipe mentioned earlier:










Only the stem and rim are polished. The briar is just super-finely sanded (600+ grit). Darkening in places on the plateau top is from the natural patina that aged brair acquires (the blocks I work from are quite old, so the outer surface is all dark when I begin. . .in the case of plateau cuts, there's also a lot of bark attached--All I did for the rim of this pipe was remove all that bark, so the nobs of briar that were exposed to air are brownish while those protected by the bark are pale white.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave
This Winter I will be spending quite a bit of time in Maine.
Would love to stop by and visit..


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

You do some amazing work Dave. I will be following your posts with bated breath.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> You do some amazing work Dave. I will be following your posts with bated breath.


Thanks!
I've been following your posts as well. 
I'm jealous of your sandblast finishes! Beautiful and very tasteful. 
I don't have a blasting setup. . .someday though.
Anywho, thanks for the post. Great to have a fellow Puff member crafting pipes! 
Best, 
Dave


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> I took a couple test-photos tonight of the "natural" finish pipe mentioned earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is now mine, YAY!

I now have two of Dave's pipes and they both are works of art that just so happen to smoke impeccably well! If you don't have a McCarter Pipe yet, get one!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the bump, Dan!
I can't wait to see how the "natural" colors over time. . .It was shaped from a beautiful piece of aged, Grecian Plateau briar (courtesy of Tim West. . .who is my go-to source for everything).

To those following this thread, and/or my site, first off: Thank You!
Secondly: I haven't posted anything new in a while because everything I've made since November has been special orders. 
I have one more Custom lined up for late January. But I promise some new, available pipes, in the next couple weeks. Both posted on my site and this thread. 

Merry Christmas, Puff!
Dave


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

DanR said:


> This one is now mine, YAY!
> 
> I now have two of Dave's pipes and they both are works of art that just so happen to smoke impeccably well! If you don't have a McCarter Pipe yet, get one!


+1 to that, lovely pipes made with true craftsmanship and attention to detail. I have one and plan on getting probably two next year.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Not a proper update, but I finally got around to building a "January 2012" album on my site. . .so far, just two pipes listed. Both were spoken for before I even had time to make them. 
Should a couple new "for sale" pipes there by the end of the weekend.

Also, my new camera managed a pic of my fish-stamp (I have a plain text stamp, and this line-drawing one. . .which only works with flat-ish sufaces):



Thanks again to all my Puff friends!

Dave

p.s. Anyone going to the Chicago Pipe Show? I just booked my travel and table. . .PM me if you'll be there!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I like the stamp Dave!

I'd love to go to the Chicago Pipe Show. Since I travel there for business a few times per year anyway, maybe I can arrange a trip to coincide with the show? I'll let you know...


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Who doesn't love Birdseye Grain?

With So much "to do" about straight grain pipes. . .I'll think the cross-grain/birdseye are just as cool.

Anywho, added a few pipes to my site tonight.

Two are "Seconds", in this case the drilling is off by a millimeter or two. They'll smoke perfectly, guaranteed. But I want to keep standards high so. . .

The pic I'm posting is drilled perfectly. Classic, cross-grained 1/4 bent form.



Happy NFL Playoffs everyone!

Best, 
Dave


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So is everything on your site up to date as of the present time??? If so I should be contacting you later tonight......


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking good Dave. 

FYI - I was able to assemble a sandblasting rig (cabinet, gun, hose, compressor, media) for less than $450 locally -all new. Try places like Harbour Freight. You really inky need a tiny bench top unit for pipes.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> So is everything on your site up to date as of the present time??? If so I should be contacting you later tonight......


Yep, I think so.
Definitely feel free contact me with specific questions.

Either via PM or email.

Dave


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Seconds? What seconds, that rusticated golf ball looks brilliant. I'm sure any piper could forgive a slightly off draw hole with that beauty.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Heh. Thanks, Andrew.

I like the "Golfball", too. Will be using that rustication technique more in the near future.

But standards are important as well. Have to be sure any pipe I sell as a "first" is as close to perfect as possible.

The "seconds" will be great smokers, I guarantee. But if I miss by 1mm left or right on the draft hole. . .well, I think that's on me, and I want buyers to know.

Speaking of "firsts". . .finished a few pipes this week and added them to my site (www.mccarterpipes.com): A billiard, an oversized Candian, and an oversized cross-grain freehand. 
Take a look. . .opinions welcome!

Dave


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

The Golfball rustication looks great Dave.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

So this lunatic (and fellow Puff member) says to me: "I need a custom pipe. It has to have a black pearlized stem."

"My supplier is out of those", I say.

So he chooses White Pearl as a stem color. 
And I think he's gone 'round the bend. 
But I buy the rod stock and give it a shot. . .thinking, there must be a reason people don't make stems out of White acrylic!

. . .Boy was I wrong.

I love the way this turned out:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> So this lunatic (and fellow Puff member) says to me: "I need a custom pipe. It has to have a black pearlized stem."


First: I'm not a lunatic... I'm a visionary!



CaptainEnormous said:


> "My supplier is out of those", I say.
> 
> So he chooses White Pearl as a stem color.
> And I think he's gone 'round the bend.


Second: Regarding the white pearl stem - see above. I'm a damn visionary!



CaptainEnormous said:


> But I buy the rod stock and give it a shot. . .thinking, there must be a reason people don't make stems out of White acrylic!
> 
> . . .Boy was I wrong.
> 
> I love the way this turned out:


Third: I should have paid extra for one-day shipping, I wish that beautiful pipe was in my hands RIGHT NOW!

Fourth: I love how you skipped parts of the story relating to how we (you) eventually got to that pipe design. Trust me, folks, this was not an easy job for Dave! Thanks again, I hope it's here tomorrow and I can't wait to smoke it!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

@Andrew & Dave:

OMG, amazing work. Both the vision and execution have me drooling.

How am I not supposed to try and one up that piece? Lucky for you Andrew all my cash is tied up in cigar speculation at the moment, or your reign as most beautiful pipe owner would be seriously short lived.

But seriously, amazing work and enjoy smoking that beauty.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy Hell that is beautiful!!!

<<< Truly envious!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Truly a beautiful piece of work. Nice work guys, with both the vision and the execution!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

It was truly all Dave. I gave him an idea of what I wanted - a vague outline - and he filled in the dots. And, I might add, he did a damn fine job of it.

I'll take a few more pics tonight when I'm home... Right now I have this sucker at work, showing it off to the customers!

Shhhh, let me revel in this!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow I've never liked acrylic stems before but that looks pretty.
Dave is truly a great craftsman at taking an idea and turning it into exactly what the buyer wants, even if the buyer doesn't know what they want. At least that's how mine turned out.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Happy February Everyone!

Ideal-Grain (Virgin finish) Freehand

Closer look at that grain & form:









Oversize, Overlong:









Bent Bird:









New Rustication Technique:

Author! Author!

Thanks, again, to all my Puff friends!

Best, 
Dave


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Bent Bird:


Pure SEX right there!!! That thing is B-E-A-Utiful!!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Dave, your works keeps getting better and better. This batch of pipes is amazing. The grain on the freehand and bent bird, well Hannibal said it best.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Smashing work as always. How did the Chicago pipe show go, can't remember when it's on.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Chicago's in May, if I'm not mistaken. Takes a good while for most carvers to build up the needed inventory for it, though.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep, the big Chicago show (CPCC :: Chicagoland International Pipe & Tobacciana Show) is the first weekend in May. 
I've got my fights & hotel booked, and a seller's table reserved. I can't wait!
It'll be really interesting to see how my pipes are received. . .to this point, I've really only used our Puff forums, and word-of-mouth, to advertise.

Even so. . .pipemaking is taking up more and more of my time--which I couldn't be happier about!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Dave I'm happy for you. You have a real talent, and hopefully you can capitalize on that. My McCarter is one of the best smokers I own, and I'm sure that the ones you don't make just to give away, are just as good as mine.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the thumbs-up, Derrick!

Posted three new pipes on my site tonight. . .well, four, but one's already spoken for.
Here's a link to my favorite this week! An oversized, slightly bent billiard:

February 2012 - Oversized Straight Grain 1/8 bent Billiard. German "Brindle" Ebonite stem. $200. - McCarterPipes.com

Thanks, again, to all my Puff friends!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

The good news:
Just finished final touches and photographing this semi-Churchwarden. . .










The bad news:
It had a specific buyer and is already sold.

Should have additions to the March gallery in a few days. And for the rest of March. Obviously.

Dave


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> It had a specific buyer and is already sold.


Yep.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Been wondering when you were gonna pull out a churchwarden style, that looks pretty cool. The stripe of grain on the side looks like it's cutting through the rustication, nice touch.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Just received two Pipes from Dave,, haven't smoked either yet, but they are BE UTY FUL!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

^^^ Well sounds like you need to get to puffin!! 

Give us a update when you do. And remember we love p0rn!! :lol:


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

A little pipe pr0n for my Puff friends. . .



















These are both in a smokeshop display case, under consignment. 
If someone takes a fierce liking to one, I can retrieve and sell at my prices ($200 for the straight grain, $150 for the cross grain bent). Just send a PM.

Should have some more pipes to show next weekend. . .which will be immediately available. Promise!

Best, 
Dave


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

The stem on the top one almost looks like wood grain, fantastic effect. Can't wait till tax time, must add another McCarter to the herd.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Been far too long since I posted in my own thread. . .sorry!
I've spent the last month working on my lathe-technique, and building a solid sandbasting setup. 
Finally got it wired and ventilated last weekend.
Some results:

1. Billiard

















2. Stack

















3. British Invasion


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

And a Calico-finish smooth from a month ago. . .


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I like that one a lot.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Spectacular bunch of pipes Dave!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks, Brian!

Trying to keep this thread updated. . .been a busy few weeks and I'm a bit behind.
This unfinished Dublin pic is from two weeks ago. It's finished, and under consignment:










Also, Bobby @ twofriendspipes.com has a couple of mine left: NEW ADDITIONS - TWO FRIENDS PIPES

Thanks, again, to the Puff community!
Best, 
Dave


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Quick update. . .finally remembered to snap a couple pics!

Two finished this afternoon









A thick Billiard w/ very-aged Grecian Briar. . .60 min blasting and the finish is still on the shallow/English side!









And a pretty straight-grain Dublin. . .loving this Mimmo briar:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Fantastic pipes Dave, and that sandblasted billiard is gorgeous!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nuts. Those things are just nuts!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Great pipes as always Dave, the Dublin looks pretty cool.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks, guys!
Did a little more work on the Dublin--A good friend, with a *great* eye, pointed out that the shank felt just a little off. 
Here's a pic after some reworking into a pencil-shank with a 3-tone finish (Cardovan, Yellow, Burgundy/Brown). . .better, I hope?:


----------



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

amazing looking pipe


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Occurs to me that not enough people make Stack/Chimney Billiards these days. 
So. . .3/4 Stack from last weekend.










Simple is good.


----------

